# Do you clean your engine?



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> future resale plus personal satisfaction *


So if I clean it once prior to showing it to a potential buyer, I'm fine. Why clean it regularly?

And why are these people who clean the outside of their engine also the same people (broad generalization) who trust the 15K miles oil change interval? I'm much more concerned with keeping the inside of my engine clean.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> future resale plus personal satisfaction *


Well, you can always clean it just before sale, but I agree on the personal satisfaction part.

Did this after 4 years before sale,


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Same reason as the outside, it's the total package. *


It is covered up though :dunno:

If you are into it, that's ok. But the engine of my car has never been very dirty....

Maybe if I had an older car with lots of oil residue, but otherwise I don't think I'll be doing this any time soon :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> So if I clean it once prior to showing it to a potential buyer, I'm fine. Why clean it regularly?
> 
> And why are these people who clean the outside of their engine also the same people (broad generalization) who trust the 15K miles oil change interval? I'm much more concerned with keeping the inside of my engine clean. *


It's much more difficult to clean 5-8 years of built up nastiness/corrosion that it is to clean the engine bay a few times a year. I don't think we're necessarily talking about a "full engine detail" here, at least I'm not.

I would disagree with your generalization. What observation makes you think that?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> So if I clean it once prior to showing it to a potential buyer, I'm fine. Why clean it regularly?
> 
> And why are these people who clean the outside of their engine also the same people (broad generalization) who trust the 15K miles oil change interval? I'm much more concerned with keeping the inside of my engine clean. *


I don't know where you assume the outside cleaners don't change oil more often. I do mine at 7500. However, your 15k rip may be misguided. My 540 was changed regularly at 15k intervals for 85k miles prior to my owning, AS BMW RECOMMENDS, and the oil in there is as clean as my 330 with 2 changes at 15k total.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> looks nice.
> 
> ...


I'd know it when I see it. I'll go bump it for you.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> I use it full strength. But I've seen it dis-color warm aluminum. It's important to due it on a cold engine. *


Great, I'll give it a shot come spring. Thanks for the tip. Simple Green's great stuff, and cheap to boot. :thumbup:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> It's much more difficult to clean 5-8 years of built up nastiness/corrosion that it is to clean the engine bay a few times a year. I don't think we're necessarily talking about a "full engine detail" here, at least I'm not.
> 
> I would disagree with your generalization. What observation makes you think that? *


Then clean it every 3 years 

I'll take a picuture of my "filthy" 3 year old, never detailed engine IF I get my car back today


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It is covered up though :dunno:
> 
> ...


I guess this shoots your theory. Hood WAS kept closed.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Why would anyone do this? Why does this make me odd? I doubt more than 1% of vehicle owners have ever cleaned their engine bay.
> 
> Seriously, though, why do this? *


Why wash the rest of the car?

I do it because I think it's kind of cool that my car has nearly 60K miles on it, but that the engine bay looks like it could be in a 5 or 10K mile car. Plus, I get bored sometimes, and after you've washed the car, waxed the car, and Lexoled the interior, how do you find an excuse to spend more time in the garage?

I use Fantastik and a towel, believe it or not, which works fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It is covered up though :dunno:
> 
> ...


I'm with Nate here. Mine (having never been cleaned) is merely dusty. No grease globs, etc. Just dust.

Big deal.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I don't know where you assume the outside cleaners don't change oil more often. I do mine at 7500. However, you 15k rip may be misguided. My 540 was changed regularly at 15k intervals for 85k miles prior to my owning, AS BMW RECOMMENDS, and the oil in there is as clean as my 330 with 2 changes at 15k total. *


Does the oil look as clean or test as clean?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> It's much more difficult to clean 5-8 years of built up nastiness/corrosion that it is to clean the engine bay a few times a year. I don't think we're necessarily talking about a "full engine detail" here, at least I'm not.
> *


Right, I'm not referring to some kinda show car type detail routine, just getting the grime and built up dirt off of everything. I guess after cleaning the engine bay on my 12 year old Honda the other day for the first time, I was amazed at the difference. Plus I just added 25 more hp by doing that...  :bigpimp:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Why wash the rest of the car?
> 
> ...


I used to hand wash my car once or twice a week. This past summer, I hand washed my car twice. I end up just going to the coin-op wand style carwash once or twice a week now.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Does the oil look as clean or test as clean? *


What is that supposed to mean?


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> I'm with Nate here. Mine (having never been cleaned) is merely dusty. No grease globs, etc. Just dust.
> 
> Big deal. *


EWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> What is that supposed to mean?  *


I doubt that it is possible to visibly tell if there is a difference in the level of dirt between samples of used motor oil.

A roundabout way to ask if he had the oils tested


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Does the oil look as clean or test as clean? *


Looks as clean. No, I didn't send it out for analysis. The car uses NO oil, burn or leak, runs flawlessly, idles imperceptibly. I'd say the oil did and is doing it's job at 15k changes.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I guess this shoots your theory. Hood WAS kept closed.
> 
> ...


Not really, I keep my hood closed. There is dust, ok, so what? :dunno:










This was February.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Not really, I keep my hood closed. There is dust, ok, so what? :dunno:
> 
> ...


And that's about what mine looks like.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Not really, I keep my hood closed. There is dust, ok, so what? :dunno:
> 
> ...


EWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Not really, I keep my hood closed. There is dust, ok, so what? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me. So by my logic/ideals, I wouldn't see that as needing to be cleaned. John's pic of the 540 when he got it is another story. Do you have a garage? I do and I know that helps tremendously...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Looks as clean. No, I didn't send it out for analysis. The car uses NO oil, burn or leak, runs flawlessly, idles imperceptibly. I'd say the oil did and is doing it's job at 15k changes. *


You are probably right, I just didn't know if you tested it.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> Looks fine to me. So by my logic/ideals, I wouldn't see that as needing to be cleaned. John's pic of the 540 when he got it is another story. Do you have a garage? I do and I know that helps tremendously... *


Covered multi-story, not an full garage...


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Not really, I keep my hood closed. There is dust, ok, so what? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Eww. Gross.

Here's mine:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Eww. Gross.
> 
> ...


Niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeee. :thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Here's a question . . .*

For people that use some type of cleaner and then hose off, do you cover any of the electronics (02 sensor, Mass Air flow sensor) before spraying water into the engine compartment?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Covered multi-story, not an full garage... *


Kinda like the one in your sig? Mine is a shared deal, but is 95% enclosed. Small windows and the gate are about the only open areas...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what I don't really get is the need to brag at how little you care about washing your car, and giving little jabs to those who enjoy washing their cars.

To me, it is akin to bragging about how little TV one watches


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Here's a question . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *For people that use some type of cleaner and then hose off, do you cover any of the electronics (02 sensor, Mass Air flow sensor) before spraying water into the engine compartment? *


No, but I use a leaf blower to blow off the car immediately and I start it immediately after rinsing and let it get hot. Just don't push your luck on what look like sensitive areas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *what I don't really get is the need to brag at how little you care about washing your car, and giving little jabs to those who enjoy washing their cars.
> 
> To me, it is akin to bragging about how little TV one watches  *




And this is stranger than stalking Bono how?

:flipoff:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *To me, it is akin to bragging about how little TV one watches  *


Whoa... :eeps: Stay on topic please. :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

FOOD FIGHT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I clean my engine at least once a month by wiping it down with a cleaner. Before a show I will do more of a real detailing of the engine. I've been cleaning the engine compartment since my last car (over 5 years now). I just like the way it looks and since I have OCD its my therapy.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *FOOD FIGHT!!!!!!!! *


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two stranges don't make a normal!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not stranger, but about as strange


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

I like keeping a clean engine. If it's really dirty Simple Green does a great job. You can also try some of those engine cleaners from the parts store, some of which require you to turn on the car to "steam clean" the engine bay. If my engine bay is relatively clean, I just wipe off the dust. Any fading plastic trim is very thinly coated with Zaino tire/vinyl gloss.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> not stranger, but about as strange  *


So what DO you do with your car? You don't track it, you don't wash it, you don't mod it? Just drive it normally..?!  :dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> So what DO you do with your car? You don't track it, you don't wash it, you don't mod it? Just drive it normally..?!  :dunno: *


i'm quite trendy looking


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> i'm quite trendy looking *


:lmao:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> So what DO you do with your car? You don't track it, you don't wash it, you don't mod it? Just drive it normally..?!  :dunno: *


I'd say more like stalking with it.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> i'm quite trendy looking *


:bigpimp:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> I'd say more like stalking with it. *


Right, you gotta have a fast car to keep up with these rock stars...or get away from the cops...


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Here's a question . . .*



scottn2retro said:


> *For people that use some type of cleaner and then hose off, do you cover any of the electronics (02 sensor, Mass Air flow sensor) before spraying water into the engine compartment? *


Per the DIY king, the areas in red are the ones he covers up when detailing the engine bay Thanks to HACK:thumbup:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> So what DO you do with your car? You don't track it, you don't wash it, you don't mod it? Just drive it normally..?!  :dunno: *


I do wash it regularly. And I drive it. (Normally? I don't know, what does that mean?)

Did I mention I'm trendy looking?


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: Here's a question . . .*



DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> No, I don't cover anything. I watch out for the area where the fresh air intake is (to A/C system) and I don't use any pressure other than garden hose water pressure.
> 
> *


So nobody covers the alternator? :dunno:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> I do wash it regularly. And I drive it. (Normally? I don't know, what does that mean?)
> 
> ...


:lmao: I know, I'm just giving you $hit... :angel:


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Here's a question . . .*



Chris330Ci said:


> *
> 
> So nobody covers the alternator? :dunno: *


Not me.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *
> 
> I do wash it regularly. And I drive it. (Normally? I don't know, what does that mean?)
> 
> ...


Ah yea trendy looking


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Did Vince ever post a pic of his engine after his, uh, 'incident' at Buttonwilow?


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

*Td*

TD, maybe if you had a nice looking car you'd clean the engine and wash it, lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: Td*



Nbtstatic said:


> *TD, maybe if you had a nice looking car you'd clean the engine and wash it, lol. *


Spoken like a troll...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I do take care of the exterior but I have never cleaned the engines of my cars, whether current nor previous.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's a question . . .*



DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> If rain, and puddles don't bother it, neither will a garden hose. *


Well, rain and puddles very seldom get splashed onto the alternator. That said, a garden hose is harmless but I would think twice about going near there with a pressure washer.


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's a question . . .*



Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> but I would think twice about going near there with a pressure washer.  *


Done it, no problem. YMMV.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's a question . . .*



johnlew said:


> *
> 
> Done it, no problem. YMMV. *


YMMV indeed. I've had mixed success with it, and these days I just stay away and wipe it down by hand afterwards. Not fun when you have to wait for your alternator to dry, sitting alone at 2am at a DIY carwash in a shady neighborhood. :eeps:


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Ack said:


> *I clean my engine at least once a month by wiping it down with a cleaner. Before a show I will do more of a real detailing of the engine. I've been cleaning the engine compartment since my last car (over 5 years now). I just like the way it looks and since I have OCD its my therapy.  *


Ack, you're welcome to do mine any time you feel compelled to.


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Here's a question . . .*



DougDogs said:


> *If rain, and puddles don't bother it, neither will a garden hose. *


Rain and puddles won't bother it because of the splash guard under the car.

I do my best to wrap mine in Saran Wrap to be safe. Unless you have distilled water coming out of your hose, you increase the chance of a problem with the alternator down the road due to minerals left behind when the water evaps.


----------

